# Aspektualität der Verben der Bewegung im Deutschen



## vilko_vilko

Da meine Muttersprache Russisch ist, bin ich daran gewöhnt,
zwischen abgeschlossenen und nicht abgeschlossenen Handlungen beim
Einsetzen von Verben zu unterscheiden. Zu diesem Zweck bietet das Russische 
(wie auch andere slawische Sprachen) das Konzept der Dualität der Verben, 
bei welchem eine Handlung durch zwei Verben unterschiedlicher Aspektualität
repräsentiert wird.

Deutsch ist bekanntlich keine Aspektsprache.
Dennoch haben sich im Deutschen Werkzeuge entwickelt, um andauernde
und abgeschlossene Handlungen zum Ausdruck zu bringen.

Im Großen und Ganzen komme ich damit klar, habe jedoch ein paar unsichere Stellen und 
möchte gern den Muttersprachlern ein paar Fragen stellen:

Es gibt mehrere Verben der Bewegung im Deutschen, wie laufen, fliegen, rennen usw.
Ich nehme nur das Verb "fahren" als Beispiel, denn die grammatischen Konstruktionen,
die bei diesem Verb anwendbar sind, sind auch für sonstige Bewegungsverben geeignet.

Also:

1) *zufahren*

Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich hier um eine andauernde geradlinige zielgerichtete Bewegung.
"Das Auto fährt auf uns zu" - Das Auto befindet sich gerade in Bewegung direkt in unserer Richtung.

2) Kombination mit dem Hilfsverb "kommen" im Präsenz und Präteritum

*angefahren kommen*

"Der Bus kommt angefahren" - eine andauernde Handlung; Der Bus bewegt sich und befindet sich in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Sprechenden (Der Bus kommt fahrend immer näher).

"Der Bus kam angefahren" - eine abgeschlossene Handlung; Der Bus ist fahrend angekommen und angehalten, jetzt bewegt er sich nicht mehr.
(Ist so ein Satz korrekt: "Der Bus kam vor meinem Haus angefahren."?)

*zugefahren kommen*

"Der Bus kommt zugefahren" - eine andauernde Handlung; meiner Meiner nach kommt dieser Satz dem Satz "Der Bus kommt angefahren" nahe. 
(Ist so ein Satz korrekt: "Der Bus kommt auf die Haltestelle zugefahren."?)

"Der Bus kam zugefahren" - eine andauernde Handlung in der Vergangenheit, wobei es ist nicht von Bedeutung, ob die Handlung abschlossen oder nicht abgeschlossen wurde. 
"Der Bus kam auf die Haltestelle zugefahren" - heißt das etwa: "Der Bus nährte sich fahrend der Haltestelle"?

*herausgefahren kommen*

"Das Auto kam aus der Garage herausgefahren" - Das Auto kam fahrend aus der Garage heraus und ist vor der Garage angehalten. (?)

Macht so ein Satz Sinn: "Das Auto kommt gerade aus der Garage herausgefahren"?
Oder habe ich mir da einfach zu viel gedacht und man kann es einfacher mit dem folgendem Satz formulieren: "Das Auto fährt gerade aus der Garage heraus."?


Hoffentlich habe ich da oben keinen kompletten Unsinn hingeschrieben.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich einer die Mühe geben würde und mich eines Besseren belehren würde.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Kajjo

Wie du schon sagst, über den Aspekt machen wir Deutschen uns eigentlich keine Gedanken. Insofern weiß ich auch nicht genau, worauf deine Frage abzielt.

"Der Bus kommt zugefahren."/"Das Auto kam herausgefahren" klingen nicht idiomatisch, sondern verquer. Ich rate davon ab, sich auf die Konstruktion "fahren kommen" zu fokussieren. Sie ist kein gutes Äquivalent, um den Aspekt darzustellen.

Die Konstruktion "fahren kommen" ist eher umgangssprachlich und im Schriftlichen nicht so gebräuchlich. Wenn überhaupt, dann wird so etwas bei lebhaften, mündlichen Erzählungen verwendet:

_Ich stand auf dem Bürgersteig und plötzlich kam ein Auto genau auf mich zugefahren. Ich musste zur Seite springen, sonst wäre ich überfahren worden._

Ansonsten würde man harmloser sagen:

_Das Auto kam gerade aus der Garage, als ich..._


----------



## JClaudeK

vilko_vilko said:


> Macht so ein Satz Sinn:



Alle folgenden Sätze sind m.M.n. nicht korrekt. In allen ist das "kommt/ kam" unpassend. (Vgl. "2)

"Der Bus kam vor meinem Haus angefahren."
"Der Bus kommt auf die Haltestelle zugefahren.
"Der Bus kam (auf die Haltestelle) zugefahren"
"Das Auto kommt gerade aus der Garage herausgefahren"


"Der Bus kam vor meinem Haus angefahren." Hier ist auch das "an" nicht richtig. Ich würde sagen:
Der Bus fuhr vor meinem Haus *vor*.

"Der Bus kam (auf die Haltestelle) zugefahren."
Ohne "auf die Haltestelle" geht es nicht:
Der Bus fuhr auf die Haltestelle zu. / fuhr zur Haltestelle.


----------



## vilko_vilko

komisch, ich bekomme solche oder vergleichbare Sätze sehr häufig zu hören.
Habe heute so einen Satz im Fernsehen gehört: "Das Auto kam auf die zwei Passanten zugerast,
verfehlte sie und krachte gegen eine Brückensäule."

Wie würde dann ein Muttersprachler die von mir oben erwähnten Sachverhalte auf Standard-Deutsch ausdrücken, wenn das Hilfsverb "kommen" da Fehl am Platze ist?


Nachtrag:

Ich habe soeben meine Sätze mit dem Bus bei Google angegeben und Google hat mir jede Menge Textabschnitte aus literarischen Büchen vorgezeigt, in denen meine Sätze in der gleichen Form aufgeführt sind. Also ganz umgangssprachlich ist es wohl nicht?


----------



## ger4

vilko_vilko said:


> "Der Bus kam zugefahren"


Ohne Objekt scheint der Satz keinen Sinn zu ergeben, wie Kajjo und JClaudeK schon erwähnt haben. Mit Objekt ist er - meiner Meinung nach - idiomatisch:


vilko_vilko said:


> (Ist so ein Satz korrekt: "Der Bus kommt auf die Haltestelle zugefahren."?)





Kajjo said:


> Ich stand auf dem Bürgersteig und plötzlich kam ein Auto genau auf mich zugefahren.





vilko_vilko said:


> "Das Auto kam auf die zwei Passanten zugerast, verfehlte sie und krachte gegen eine Brückensäule."


----------



## vilko_vilko

Ich glaube ich begreife langsam was diese "an- und zufahren kommen" in sich haben.
"anfahren kommen" heißt immer, dass das Objekt zum Stehen kommt und beim "zufahren kommen"
genau das Gegenteil.
Wie etwa:
"Der Bus kommt angefahren und die Menschen steigen ein" oder "Der Bus kam angefahren und die Menschen stiegen ein"
Ist sowas richtig: "Ein Auto kam hinten angefahren?"?

Folgende Situation:
Wir stehen an einer Haltestelle und warten auf den Bus.
Plötzlich sehen wir den Bus kommen (der ist ca. 50 Meter von der Haltestelle entfernt).
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es auszudrücken, dass der Bus der Haltestelle immer näher kommt, wenn man unbedingt das Verb "fahren" verwenden will?


----------



## manfy

Der Bus fährt auf mich/auf die Haltestelle zu. (Verb: zufahren)



vilko_vilko said:


> Ich glaube ich begreife langsam was diese "an- und zufahren kommen" in sich haben.
> "anfahren kommen" heißt immer, dass das Objekt zum Stehen kommt und beim "zufahren kommen"
> genau das Gegenteil.


 
Damit denkst du in die ganz falsche Richtung. Schlag dir das am besten aus dem Kopf!!
Diese Verbphrase "an*ge*fahren kommen" (Partizip 2 ist hier sehr wichtig!) ist etwas eigenes und sicherlich kein Standardkonzept, das sich einfach mit deinen Aspekten vergleichen lässt.
Auch hier ist 'kommen' kein Hilfsverb, sondern ein Vollverb! 'angefahren' fungiert als Adverb zu kommen.

Das berühmte Beispiel:
"Ein Vöglein kommt geflogen." -> Die Hauptaussage ist: "Ein Vöglein kommt." Partizip2 'geflogen' beschreibt nur die Art und Weise, wie das Vöglein kommt.
cf. "Der Vogel kommt hüpfend auf mich zu" = "Der Vogel kommt auf mich zugehüpft"


----------



## ger4

manfy said:


> Auch hier ist 'kommen' kein Hilfsverb, sondern ein Vollverb!


Ich glaube, dass genau darin die Schwierigkeit besteht - im Russischen gibt es schließlich keine direkte Entsprechung für das deutsche Verb _kommen._ Die Art der Fortbewegung muss, anders als im Deutschen und Englischen, immer bezeichnet werden werden; abgesehen davon, dass nicht nur der Aspekt eine Rolle spielt, wie man in diesem Wörterbucheintrag sehen kann...


----------



## vilko_vilko

ich muss mir das Ganze noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen... irgendwie verwirrend...

eine Frage:

"Die Kinder kommen angerannt" - Wird mit diesem Satz bezeichnet, dass die Kinder gerade
nicht mit Fahrrädern, nicht mit dem Flugzeug und nicht mit dem Auto, sondern rennend auf dem
Weg hierher sind? Oder heißt das nur, dass Sie rennend bereits angekommend sind?


----------



## Kajjo

vilko_vilko said:


> komisch, ich bekomme solche oder vergleichbare Sätze sehr häufig zu hören.


So vergleichbar sind sie dann wohl doch nicht. Du hast den Kern der Sache noch nicht erkannt. Du solltest nicht versuchen, "kommen" zum Ausdrücken des russischen Aspekts zu verwenden. Das Deutsche kennt keinen Aspekt und er muss auch nicht ausgedrückt werden. _Kommen _ist hier auch KEIN Hilfsverb.

_ Das Auto kam auf die zwei Passanten zugerast, verfehlte sie und krachte gegen eine Brückensäule.

Aber:

 Das Auto kam zugerast.
_


> wenn das Hilfsverb "kommen" da Fehl am Platze ist?



_ Die Kinder kommen angerannt._

Der Satz ist idiomatisch korrekt. Er bedeutet, dass die Kinder gerade in Richtung auf den Sprecher (oder ein anderes Ziel, je nach Kontext) rennen. Die Kinder sind noch in Bewegung.


----------



## manfy

vilko_vilko said:


> "Die Kinder kommen angerannt"


 
Rein technisch heißt dies nur, dass sie rennend auf dich zukommen (und nicht, dass sie angekommen sind). Und damit gilt das Gleiche für die Vergangenheitsformen.
Realistisch betrachtet impliziert 'sie kamen *an*gerannt' praktisch immer, dass sie auch angekommen sind - außer dies wird explizit ausgeschlossen, z.B:
Die Kinder kamen brüllend angerannt, aber als ich den Hund von der Kette ließ, drehten die Angsthasen gleich um.

Edit: mit allen ueberkreuzt


----------



## vilko_vilko

danke für die Hilfe

ich glaube die Sache mit dem "ange(_Bewegungsverb_) kommen" sowohl im Präsenz
als auch im Pretäritum ist mir schon klar.

Auch dieses "kam zugefahren" habe ich begriefen.

Ist sowas wie "kommt (Präsenz!) zugefahren" anwendbar?
Wenn ja, Beispiele?


----------



## ger4

vilko_vilko said:


> Ist sowas wie "kommt (Präsenz!) zugefahren" anwendbar?
> Wenn ja, Beispiele?


_Das Auto kommt auf ihn zugefahren._

---
Noch zwei Beispiele aus einem Wörterbuch >>

самолёт прилета́ет в семь часо́в
= wörtlich "Flugzeug fliegt herbei um 7 Uhr" 
= idiomatischer: "Das Flugzeug kommt (landet) um 7 Uhr" 
--> es kommt natürlich geflogen, aber das wird im Deutschen normalerweise nicht ausgedrückt

приходи́ть /- [приезжа́ть/-, прилета́ть/-] во́время
= wörtlich "rechtzeitig herbeigehen / herbeifahren / herbeifliegen" 
= idiomatischer: rechtzeitig *kommen *
--> ob der Kommende geht, läuft oder fliegt, ergibt sich aus dem Zusammenhang.


----------



## vilko_vilko

danke allen für die Hilfe, hat mich wirklich weitergebracht


----------



## Frieder

Kajjo said:


> Das Deutsche kennt keinen Aspekt und er muss auch nicht ausgedrückt werden.



Einige Verben haben wir schon, die einen Aspekt markieren:

sitzen / setzen
liegen / legen
stehen / stellen
hängen (gehangen) / hängen (gehängt)

Das erste Verb zeigt jeweils den vollendeten Aspekt,
das zweite den unvollendeten.
Möglicherweise gibt es noch weitere, aber mir fallen
gerade keine mehr ein.


----------



## Kajjo

@Frieder: Das grundsätzliche inhaltliche Konzept haben wir natürlich, nur nicht als grammatisches Konzept. Wir nutzen halt einfach passende Verben... genau wie deine Beispiele zeigen. Wir sind uns einig.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> inige Verben haben wir schon, die einen Aspekt markieren:
> 
> sitzen / setzen
> liegen / legen
> stehen / stellen
> hängen (gehangen) / hängen (gehängt)


Der Kausativ ist kein Aspekt (English _aspect_) sondern eine Diathese (English _voice_).

Eine systematische Aspektunterscheidung gibt es im Passiv: Vorgangspassiv = imperfektisch und Zustandspassiv = perfektisch.

Lokalsprachlich gibt es auch systematische eventiv-progressiv-Unterscheidungen: _Ich wache das Auto -- ich bin das Auto am Waschen_.


----------



## vilko_vilko

Die Katze kam auf mich zugerannt und setzte sich neben meinen Füßen hin.
Die Katze rannte nah an mich heran und setzte sich neben meinen Füßen hin.

Welche Variante ist gebräuchlicher?


----------



## Frieder

vilko_vilko said:


> Die Katze kam auf mich zugerannt und setzte sich neben meinen Füßen hin.
> Die Katze rannte nah an mich heran und setzte sich neben meinen Füßen hin.
> 
> Welche Variante ist gebräuchlicher?



Beide sind richtig aber ungebräuchlich. Ich würde sagen:

Die Katze lief auf mich zu und setzte sich neben meine Füße.
Die Katze lief zu mir und setzte sich mir zu Füßen. (gehoben/veraltend)


----------



## vilko_vilko

Die Katze kam auf mich zugerannt und setzte sich neben meinen Füßen hin.
Die Katze rannte nah an mich heran und setzte sich neben meinen Füßen hin.

Sind diese Ausdrücke eher literarisch?


(Post bearbeitet: falsche Sätze zitiert)

(Es wäre sinnvoll den Titel des Threads zu ändern, z.B.: angefahren, zugefahren kommen)


----------



## JClaudeK

Holger2014 said:


> Der erste Satz ist allgemein gebräuchlich


_.... setzte sich neben meine*n* Füßen *hin*._
würde ich auch nicht sagen/ schreiben. Da bin ich mit Frieder einer Meinung.


----------



## ger4

Ich bin der selben Meinung wie Frieder und JClaudeK (irgendwie hat es ein Missverständnis gegeben). 

Wahrscheinlich geht es um das Thema, inwiefern sich folgende Sätze unterscheiden: 

1. Die Katze *lief *auf mich zu (und setzte sich hin)
2. Die Katze *kam* auf mich zugelaufen 
(und setzte sich hin)

Beide Sätze haben die gleiche Aussage, aber 2 scheint den "Prozess des Kommens" stärker zu betonen . Andere Unterschiede kann ich nicht sehen. 

In beiden Sätzen ist der "Prozess des Laufens oder Kommens" mittlerweile abgeschlossen,  denn nun hat sich die Katze ja hingesetzt... Insofern scheint es auch keinen Aspektunterschied zu geben. 

(Wenn es im Deutschen überhaupt Parallelen zur russischen Aspektunterscheidung gibt,  dann vielleicht bei Verben wie _durchlesen_: 
_Ich habe das Buch durchgelesen _bedeutet,  dass der Prozess abgeschlossen ist. Das Beispiel ist aber nicht sehr gut,  denn _durch_- wird oft weggelassen,  selbst wenn die Handlung abgeschlossen ist: _Ich habe das Buch gelesen _ kann den Prozess *oder* den Abschluss der Handlung bezeichnen).


----------



## vilko_vilko

Ich dachte immer, dass das Verb "auf j-n zulaufen" immer eine andauernde nicht abgeschlossene Handlung ausdrückt.
"Die Katze ist auf mich zugelaufen" hat also zwei Bedeutungen?
- die Katze war auf dem Weg zu mir
- die Katze ist schon da

Gibt es einen Unterschied, wenn man das Verb im Präteritum bzw. im Perfekt konjugiert: ist zugelaufen, lief zu?


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Möglicherweise gibt es noch weitere, aber mir fallen
> gerade keine mehr ein


..._sinken/senken
    springen/sprengen..._


----------



## Hutschi

Die Katze kam angerannt und setzte sich neben
 meine Füße.


vilko_vilko said:


> Ich dachte immer, dass das Verb "auf j-n zulaufen" immer eine andauernde nicht abgeschlossene Handlung ausdrückt.
> "Die Katze ist auf mich zugelaufen" hat also zwei Bedeutungen?
> - die Katze war auf dem Weg zu mir
> - die Katze ist schon da
> 
> Gibt es einen Unterschied, wenn man das Verb im Präteritum bzw. im Perfekt konjugiert: ist zugelaufen, lief zu?



Wir müssen den Betrachtungsstandpunkt beachten.

1. Zum Zeitpunkt der Erzählung ist die Handlung abgeschlossen.
2. Zum Zeitpunkt der erzählten Handlung ist sie nicht abgeschlossen - "(auf jemanden zulaufen" ist ein Vorgang.)

Deshalb sind beide Bedeutungen enthalten:
- die Katze war auf dem Weg zu mir
- die Katze ist schon da (wenn sie nicht wieder weggelaufen ist. --  sonst: die Katze war schon da/fast da.)

Vergleiche:
Die Katze läuft auf mich zu.
1. Zum Zeitpunkt der Erzählung ist die Handlung nicht abgeschlossen.
2. Zum Zeitpunkt der erzählten Handlung ist sie ebenfalls nicht abgeschlossen 

Dass bei einer Erzählung über die Vergangenheit die Handlung abgeschlossen ist, wird bei den meisten Verben angenommen, aber es gibt Ausnahmen.

Vergleiche:
Die Erde kreiste um die Sonne. 
Die Erde kreist um die Sonne.

Die Handlung findet noch statt. Entscheidend ist der Kontext.


----------



## vilko_vilko

Wenn ich etwa sagen will, das die Katze noch auf dem Weg zu mir *war*, 
wäre dieser Satz in Ordnung: "Die Katze ist auf mich zugelaufen."?
Da sich die Handlung in der Vergangenheit abspielt, könnte man den Satz
zweierlei interpretieren, richtig?


----------



## Hutschi

Ohne Kontext sagt der Satz nichts eindeutig über den Aspekt aus, wenn man es mit Russisch vergleicht. Die Handlung in der Vergangenheit kann abgeschlossen sein oder noch andauern.

Um das zu verdeutlichen, werden in Deutsch entsprechende Partikel verwendet.

"Die Katze ist auf mich zugelaufen, als ich in die Straßenbahn einstieg. - Handlung der Katze ist nicht abgeschlossen.
"Die Katze ist auf mich zugelaufen und ich gab ihr Futter." - Das Laufen ist abgeschlossen. Das wird durch den Kontext klar.


----------

